# greenleafaquariums co2 systems



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

well after a couple of weeks of research on pressurized co2 systems( research on this site and other sites) i feel comfortable enough that i will order one. The consensus here seems to be either make your own or buy one from greenleafaquariums.com. Since this will be my first pressurized co2 system, i will buy one from greenleafaquariums including the electronic ph moniter and co2 drop checker. I understand that the drop checker is not needed but greenleaf aquariums has some nicely priced ones and i do agree with them that this is a nice tool for beginers. i will order a simple glass diffuser. as for refilling my co2 cylender (when the time comes) i did fine a place close to home that does allow customers to bring in THEIR tanks, fill them up in 5 minutes and take THEIR tanks with them. a big selling point for me since greenleaf includes one for you. I suppose i will go for the ten pound tank since it will last longer and to fill it is cheap($16.88)
any comments or suggestions or whatever would be great! i know im not a regular poster here but maybe ill be here more often. Ill try to post pictures of my tanks today!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

All I have to say is that I am 100% sure you will be happy with your purchase. I bought mine from GLA and I am very happy with it. I got everything but the regulator and I wish I had bought a regulator from GLA instead of the crappy MA-957.

..... just a personal preference... I would go with the double drop checker. This will give you a perfect visual indicator as to what color it should be. I am never sure with the paper chart, just like water test kits. A dry paper chart never looks the exact same as liquid in a glass bubble under water.... knowmsayin?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Rex Grigg at www.rexgrigg.com builds very nice regulators and you will save $$$$$.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes sir! my thoughts exactly. im compiling my order as we speak  i just cant wait to see the results with pressurized co2.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

no luck on the drop checkers, all sold out. oh well. ill just have to tinker with the bps i suppose.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I just ordered 2 spare drop checkers from www.fish-street.com
Much cheaper and its the same thing. You can also find them on eBay from the same source and at times they have free shipping. I think the eBay vendor name is Rainfile. I'll check.

I have bought from these guys many times.

Update:
Waterkei is the eBay name. Rainfile is part of the PayPal name. The eBay store is International Fish Street.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Co2-Drop-Checke...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60fbf4ac


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks! ordered


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You're on the east coastas am I. Shipping from Hong Kong takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you going to use a timer with your pH controller so that no CO2 is added when the light are off?

As a side note, many people say that pH controllers aren't needed.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

well the co2 is going to be kept in check with the ph control so no, i wont be using a timer. this is all a learning experience for me so maybe a few months down the road i will tinker with the timer way instead.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Left C said:


> Are you going to use a timer with your pH controller so that no CO2 is added when the light are off? ...





anubias6439 said:


> well the co2 is going to be kept in check with the ph control so no, i wont be using a timer. this is all a learning experience for me so maybe a few months down the road i will tinker with the timer way instead.


With a timer, the pH controller would be adding CO2 when you need it. It just wouldn't add CO2 when you don't need it. You can still read the pH level 24/7 too.

The timer goes between the signal controller and the 3-prong power cord for the solenoid. This is why the solenoid is able to work when the lights are on, but controlled by the pH controller and off when the lights are off. You can also stagger the timer so that the CO2 comes on a preset time before the lights come on and turns off a preset time before the lights turn off.

I can understand your being a bit apprehensive and wanting to keep it simple. The above is maybe "food for thought" for sometime down the road. My first regulators (two Azoo's and one AP.com with a Clippard needle valve) had crappy needle valves and I couldn't rest until I got pH controllers for them. You are starting with a very good regulator/solenoid/needle valve assembly. This is why I mentioned the timer.


----------



## dannyfish (Sep 7, 2006)

Newt said:


> I just ordered 2 spare drop checkers from www.fish-street.com
> Much cheaper and its the same thing. You can also find them on eBay from the same source and at times they have free shipping. I think the eBay vendor name is Rainfile. I'll check.
> 
> I have bought from these guys many times.
> ...


Hi Newt

Your order take how long to reach you?
I from Singapore.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

These ISTA drop checkers are rather nice with their white background. http://cgi.ebay.com/ISTA-Plant-Aqua...092?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5640e035b4


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Left C I run two different tanks and one is on pH control the other on timer. What do you prefer when it comes to that? Timer vs. pH controller?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

dannyfish said:


> Hi Newt
> 
> Your order take how long to reach you?
> I from Singapore.


My orders from International Fish-Street (Hong Kong) take about 2 weeks to reach me.

My orders from Aquatic Magic (Malaysia) take about 1 month.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jerrybforl said:


> Left C I run two different tanks and one is on pH control the other on timer. What do you prefer when it comes to that? Timer vs. pH controller?


This is how I look at it. Let's say that you want to maintain around a 20 to 35 ppm CO2 concentration most of the time when the lights are on safely.

If you have a very good needle valve or metering valve, I'd use the timer. On the other hand, if you have a crappy needle valve, I'd use a pH controller. You can also add a timer to the pH controller so that the CO2 is off when it isn't needed.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Left C said:


> These ISTA drop checkers are rather nice with their white background. http://cgi.ebay.com/ISTA-Plant-Aqua...092?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5640e035b4


Hi Left C,

I have 2 of those but, did not used them yet. They came with "the all in one Co2 premixed indicator solution" and I was wondering from where to buy this solution in the future or if I can use 4dkh solution + brom blue and mix it myself with these particular drop checkers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi Left C,
> 
> I have 2 of those but, did not used them yet. They came with "the all in one Co2 premixed indicator solution" and I was wondering from where to buy this solution in the future or if I can use 4dkh solution + brom blue and mix it myself with these particular drop checkers.


Yes, you can use a 4 dKH carbonate based solution and the bromothymol blue solution. GLA carries these same drop checkers. Maybe they will carry the mixed solution. They already carry a bottle of the 4 dKH solution. The vendor(s) on eBay that carry ISTA products and drop checkers; I wonder if they will sell the mixture too.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Left C said:


> Yes, you can use a 4 dKH carbonate based solution and the bromothymol blue solution. GLA carries these same drop checkers. Maybe they will carry the mixed solution. They already carry a bottle of the 4 dKH solution. The vendor(s) on eBay that carry ISTA products and drop checkers; I wonder if they will sell the mixture too.


Hi,

GLA doesn't carry the premixed solution, I asked them. I'll check the ebay vendors. Merry XMAS!


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I got 2 of my drop checkers going today by following the instructions here. Read and learn


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi,
> 
> GLA doesn't carry the premixed solution, I asked them. I'll check the ebay vendors. Merry XMAS!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

OVT said:


> I got 2 of my drop checkers going today by following the instructions here. Read and learn


OK Merry XMAS!


----------

